# Funktionsweise Patchpanel



## wasserhund (12. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich kenne mich mit Patchpenels noch nicht sonderlich aus; ich möchte hierüber Netzwerk, analog Telefon und ISDN schalten.

Das heißt, meintentwegen Port1 hat hinten als Verbindung Telefon analog1, Port2 Fax analog1, Port3 ISDN1, Port4 ISDN2, Port5 Netz1, alle anderen Ports meinentwegen 10 - 20 sind mit den Kabeln cat5e aus den Zimmern verbunden. Um z.B.  Auf Zimmer 1 analoges Telefon zu schalten, verbinde ich Port1 mit z.B. Port11 (Zimmerport) und schon kann ich über ein Adapterkabel das Telefon direkt an Port11 im Zimmer anschließen.

Sind meine Überlegungen richtig?

Schöne Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (16. März 2004)

Hi

Ich kann dir nur soviel sagen, dass ISDN und LAN sicher über ein Patchpanel funktionieren sollten. Aber wie es mit Analog aussieht hab ich leider keine Ahnung. Aber normalerweise müsste es auch funktionieren da es die sie selben Kabel sind nur um ein paar Phasen weniger. Wie es dann mit den Steckverbindungen aussieht weis ich leider nicht.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Maximodo (19. März 2004)

Gibt meines Wissens Adapter von RJ45 auf Western kann man im jedem Baumarkt kaufen


----------

